# What Brand of Tedder do you use?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Time to see what brand of Tedder the Forum likes. Thanks.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

kuhn GF7802 6 rotor, I wish I had found this machine back when I started making hay


----------



## chh (Jul 30, 2008)

We don't have to use tedders much in Eastern OK, but when you need one you really need one it seems. Mine is a 4 basket, spring assist fold M&W. It was from excess dealer inventory and was just going too cheap at auction. If I was going to use one more, I would go with hydraulic fold and larger if I was using one a lot.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I use a new Pequea TT4000. It is easily the best built tedder on the market, or at least the most rugged.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We run an H&S 8 foot tedder we like it . It does a good job at fluffing up the hay to get it to dry.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

we run two Hesston 4 spinners, should just update to one 8 spinner...maybe next year.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Been a tedder kind of year where I am out. Curious who bought something new or has not taken the survey. I picked up and old 4 basket Kuhn at a an auction...nice to have one


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

New Holland 169 six basket. I have to agree the Pequea is a very nice tedder. To buy one of those when I got my NH was way out of my budget. Not sure they even had a six basket model then either.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I am glad you posted this one. I need to buy one. I have been using my neighbors. He died so it is not in use by the family. They won't sell it though. It is a Kuhn and does a good job. I will watch this one and see everyone's comments. Should help me make a buying decision.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Hydrolic 17 ft Sitrex works great.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We have a Kuhn 8501 eight basket tedder with the carry tires that swing down so that it roads easier. I think the smaller rotors do a better job and lay the hay flatter than the 4 baskets ones. Was looking at a krone 8 rotor but the kuhn dealer made a better deal.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Kuhn GF 5001 MH. 17' 4 rotor 3 pt hitch hydraulic fold. Works very well with my 2.5 meter discbine.(size compatible).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pequea TT4000 turbo tedder.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

NH 168 / 169 I can never remember the number, its a rebadged Kuhn 4 basket. We also have two 4 baskets Deutz's but they can't keep the folding joint together in our rough ground, hence having two of them both broken to some degree.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Frontier TD1316, 4 basket, working width of 16 ft. 5 in. It's the first tedder I've ever used, but I love it. I have found if I run the rpm's up it'll sling the grass pretty good & leave it almost looking flat, (but fluffed up), or I can slow the rpm's down, travel a little faster, and make 2 pretty windrows, but only about 4 feet apart. That seems to speed up the drying on wetter ground, (for the ground and the grass/hay.)


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

NH 169. Bought a Pequea TT6100 this year. So much nicer having hydraulic fold. Manual fold was getting old fast with the amount of small fields I have.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Upsized to a Pequea 6 basket TT6100 turbo tedder.
Very strong, reliable and well built.
Fold & transport is quick, safe & easy


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Krone 4 basket. I think that thing would split firewood...love it.

73, Mark


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Krone 4 basket, built almost like a tank.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Krone 4 basket. Love it!


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Re badged Kuhn(NH) 13'.Next one will be 17'


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

i use a 6 rotor vermeer. hydralic fold.has hooked ends on tines that realyy throw hay.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I ordered a Pequea TT6201. Since I don’t travel to multiple fields the uncarted model should serve me well.


----------



## GraniteStateFarm (7 mo ago)

Kuhn GF 5000


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We ditched all our duetz tedders and got a Kuhn 8501 that is worn out. Started replacing parts but it’s not ready yet.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Guess I am the oddball here Lely Lotus 9000 8 basket with cart. Love those weird hooked fingers


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Claas 4 basket, Had it for about 5 years now. It’s ok, the guards all broke off and are now hanging in the barn. Wanting a 6 basket for years now. Have Pottinger double rake, it’s awesome. Will probably upgrade to a 6 Pottinger if I can grow some more cash.


----------



## Hogfarmer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

Vermeer TE170. Impressed with hook tines


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Picked up a new Pequea HT26x 2 basket yesterday. Solidly built and worked good. So far, the only 2 basket that uses hydraulics to raise and lower the baskets that I found. I don't know what list price is on them, but the price I paid was $1400 less than the next lowest one and a few grand less than quite a few others. Seen it as high as $6K, for a 2 basket, where for $500 more you can get a 4 basket of other brands. 

Hay is drying out now nicely. Fingers crossed that no more storms pop up between now and Friday.


----------

